# excel print larger font size



## mariaricardo (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a membership list on Excel for Mac that shows up on the computer screen at a nice readable size. When I print it, it is very small. I would like to have it print the font bigger and the columns fill up the pages to the edges. I have the orientation in landscape.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

I would probably recommend that you go into print preview first. After this you will see the page breaks on the page. Do a "CTRL-A" to select all of the sheet and adjust the font size as necessary until it fills the page. 

Some people might want to suggest the option to automatically adjust the page size settings in the "Page Setup" dialog box only shrinks text and does not expand it.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Make sure in the Page Setup that the scaling is set to 100% also. Otherwise, what looks fine in Normal View may print in a much smaller size.


----------



## mariaricardo (Jul 27, 2007)

I tried what you both advised but it didn't work. I did a print preview first, then hit ControlA, nothing happens. I can select everything by clicking on the symbol at the very top at the column and row junction. Then I can change the font size, but it doesn't change the font size of the printed page. Changing the Page Setup scaling makes the print bigger but only gets the first column on one page. I would like all 6 columns to show up in bigger print. Less rows on one page would be fine.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

it sounds like you are in portrait mode - only one column prints on a page? How wide is your column? Have you tried printing in Landscape mode?


----------



## Zaurus (Aug 1, 2007)

It sounds like the problem is in your printer settings. Check the properties page for your printer to see if there are any options listed there that could be causing the page to reduce when it prints. 
Have you set the print area on the spreadsheet. Highlight the data to be printed, go to file... Print Area... then click set print area and see if that helps.


----------

